# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  C++0x a .Net language ?

## Damien Watkins

Hello

This question was just posted on the VC Blog (for inclusion on this  Slow Chat) http://blogs.msdn.com/vcblog/archive....aspx#9192112: 

"Can someone ask if Microsoft is going to make C++0x a .Net language and why not?  It sure would be nice to not have to keep switching languages."

Now I probably would like to have some more context/detail in the question but the simple answer would be that C++ Object Model has some fundamental differences to the .NET Object Model and that is why we have C++/CLI. I am sure this answer will probably be insufficient but may be some follow up questions will clarify exactly what the question is. 

Thanks
Damien

----------


## TheCPUWizard

I can not see why NATIVE C++ would (or should ) be impacted....

"C++ (10.0)/CLI"  or is it  "C++/CLI 10.0" is (I am assuming) going to be included in the release for Managed Code development....

----------


## AymanS

Yes, C++/CLI is part of Visual C++ in VC10.0

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Visual C++ Team

----------


## Damien Watkins

Hello

Cross posting from the VC Blog (again)

Thanks
Damien
--
Thanks, Damien.  I don't know why I can't log in.

Anyhow, you answered the question I meant to ask, but I don't think you answered it adequately.

I believe it to be an unnecessary burden to have to develop with different languages in different platforms and I feel it leads to a "Jack of all trades master of none" type of skillset.  It would be nice if the .Net tools offered more support to C++ especially since C# doesn't have destructors among other oddities.

As I see it, the main additions to C++/CLI over C++ are reference handles (gc memory) and events/delegates.  Why can't the new, similar features in C++0x be implemented using what was done with C++/CLI but preserving the C++0x syntax?

IMHO, you've put too much emphasis on RAD features.  While C++/CLI is great for migrating into .Net, I think you'd get much more support for .Net if you had full support for C++ whether it be C++/CLI or C++0x.

----------


## Brad Jones

OFF TOPIC: 

Damien - please have the person email me the email and/or ID they were trying to register on Codeguru. They can email me at webmaster .at. Codeguru .dot. com.  We'll look into the registration issue.

Thanks,

Brad

----------


## TheCPUWizard

> I believe it to be an unnecessary burden to have to develop with different languages in different platforms and I feel it leads to a "Jack of all trades master of none" type of skillset..


Actually as a long time professional developer I believe that having different languages on a single platform as well as having a common cross platform set of languages are both strong benefits.

It is not at all uncommon for me to develop a single .NET solution using C#,VB.NET, C++/CLI all in the same executable (with the occasional F#, Ruby.Net, and others). This ability has really saved me time [and therefore $$$].

On the other hand, attempting to push platform/environment specific features into a common language (especially C++) is IMPO a major mistake. If I write C++ (99 or 0x) code, I want to make sure that it will run properly on every platform from embedded systems to large servers running radically different operating systems and with different processor architectures.

The two things I would like to see:

1) Have all extenstions to C++ default to DISABLED.
2) Have common UI experience for equivilant concepts. Visual Studio has gone a looooong way in this regard aspeect of development, but there still are a few "disconnect points". I realize that this goal is difficult (and perhaps impossible) to achieve, but it would be so "sweet".

----------

